# Panic is Stupid



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

So I go online. 
I open a window on Safari and google takes a while to load, so I open a new tab.
I check my email.
I go back to the first tab, but I can't remember what I wanted to do.
I know it isn't something particularly important, but it starts really bothering me: _what the fcuk was I supposed to do?!_
I feel like a dog that's walked into a room and doesn't know why.
I sit on my bed to do some homework.
This thing is eating at me..._what the hell was I going to do?_
Anxiety. Panic.
I pop a klonopin, but I know I have at least 25 minutes before it does anything.
I pace.
More panic.
My girlfriend calls. 
I tell her I'm having a panic attack for the dumbest reason.
She tells me not to worry about it. 
We talk for ten minutes.
I still can't shake this feeling that I'm _supposed_ to do something.
Finally, I suddenly remember: I wanted to check the weather.
That's right: I PANICKED BECAUSE I FORGOT TO CHECK WEATHER.COM.
I feel like a goddamned moron.
This leads me to the following conclusions:
*1) I am a neurotic mess;
2) Panic is stupid.*


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

This kind of thing happens to me all the time. You're not a moron.


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

this happens to me a lot.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

We all have our moments.


----------



## bad.mojo (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know how you are going to manage your experience if the first thing you do is that you eat a pill.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

bad.mojo said:


> I don't know how you are going to manage your experience if the first thing you do is that you eat a pill.


When you're trapped inside your mind and your mind is a living hell, you'll do anything to escape it. Taking a pill that is prescribed to you is not a bad thing. Many of us here have tried natural methods (myself included) for dealing with DP, panic, anxiety and depression and they don't always work! Don't be so negative.


----------



## bad.mojo (Jan 29, 2009)

what specifically you find negative in my comment?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

bad.mojo said:


> what specifically you find negative in my comment?


Your comment implied that he is weak for not being able to get through a panic attack without medication. It was negative because instead of offering an alternative way to get through a panic attack you simply insulted him for having to use meds.


----------



## bad.mojo (Jan 29, 2009)

What lead you to think that I think he is weak?

Ego.. you know that medication works, so you can try something else (because every medication is health damaging in one way or another), maybe you want to try something before you take a pill (you can take it anyway and you probably will at the beginning), something like breathing, if it don't work discard it.. next time maybe yoga, again stick to what work in your case pills when things won't work out, next time meditation or running... after that you will find out something that works, and then you can stick with it and do more of it... as you do with pills which will inevitebly and inescapable lead to fall, sooner or later.

Only my opinion.
Cheers BM


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

Man its all good. the weather is scary


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Panic can be stupid, but overall, I'd say it's a valuable evolutionary response. One that I'm happy to have. I mean, it's nice to know that if I need to, I can either punch a rabid dog in the throat or run away going, 'You'll never take me alive, copper!' if confronted by one.

I felt a wave of panic engulf me whilst I was driving to the doctor's today. I'm pretty sure there was no rabid dog in the car, but if there was he was well camouflaged.

The point is, due to a combination of breathing exercises, beta-blockers and positive thinking, I've managed to reduce my panic attacks from a daily occurrence to a rarity.

Of course, the DP, which used to be a component of a panic attack, is with me constantly now. But that's another story.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Brain Candy said:


> Panic can be stupid, but overall, I'd say it's a valuable evolutionary response. One that I'm happy to have. I mean, *it's nice to know that if I need to, I can either punch a rabid dog in the throat or run away going, 'You'll never take me alive, copper!' if confronted by one.
> 
> I felt a wave of panic engulf me whilst I was driving to the doctor's today. I'm pretty sure there was no rabid dog in the car, but if there was he was well camouflaged. *
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

yes good morning ive been up since 8 something and now i gotta go work like an eight hour shift then play a show BLAH whatever i wont die


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

JessMess said:


> yes good morning ive been up since 8 something and now i gotta go work like an eight hour shift then play a show BLAH whatever i wont die


What the show? =]


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh im in a band and were playing a gig tonight  its gonna take the piss outta me im gonna be tired! but i have tomorrow off wooo!


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

That's awesome! Are you alternative, garage or what?


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

we are just rock n roll. but i cant say that anymore. we just played a show (it was good) then we broke up. our bass player said he 'doesnt have time anymore'. we've been together for over 2 years and im so fuckng depressed right now. i cant even handle everything going on in my life right now. this is truly a bummer.


----------

